# Peter Pan



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

Non mi e' mai piaciuto, ma ora che mia figlia si e' fissata con campanellino e sono costretta a rivederlo, lo trovo ancora piu' detestabile!

Che razza di stronzetto circondato da stronzette...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi e' mai piaciuto, ma ora che mia figlia si e' fissata con campanellino e sono costretta a rivederlo, lo trovo ancora piu' detestabile!
> 
> Che razza di stronzetto circondato da stronzette...


Concordo.
Però campanellino mi faceva impazzire...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi e' mai piaciuto, ma ora che mia figlia si e' fissata con campanellino e sono costretta a rivederlo, lo trovo ancora piu' detestabile!
> 
> Che razza di stronzetto circondato da stronzette...


 
Peter Pan c'est moi!
Long live Peter Pan ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Seriamente: lo adoro. E i miei figli pure ....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Peter Pan c'est moi!
> Long live Peter Pan !
> 
> 
> ...


guarda non ti fai un complimento, e' proprio un coglionazzo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> guarda non ti fai un complimento, e' proprio un coglionazzo


Non è proprio che siccome non piace a te
debba per forza essere un coglionazzo
magri lo è per te
magari per altri no
o non è possibile?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (23 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non è proprio che siccome non piace a te
> debba per forza essere un coglionazzo
> magri lo è per te
> magari per altri no
> o non è possibile?



A me faceva impazzire il coccodrillo che si voleva sbafare capitan uncino


----------



## Old matilde (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi e' mai piaciuto, ma ora che mia figlia si e' fissata con campanellino e sono costretta a rivederlo, lo trovo ancora piu' detestabile!
> 
> Che razza di stronzetto circondato da stronzette...



come ti capisco... UN IDIOTA TOTALE, campanellino ha un bel look... solo quello 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  se avessi un figlio preferirei.. che sò.. l'era glaciale, oppure roobin hood (si scrive cosi?)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

*Però*

Ogni bambino si sceglie la fiaba che gli serve in quel momento per ragioni che non sa e che nulla hanno a che fare con nostre valutazioni adulte.


----------



## Old matilde (23 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni bambino si sceglie la fiaba che gli serve in quel momento per ragioni che non sa e che nulla hanno a che fare con nostre valutazioni adulte.


giusto, basta che non ci navighi


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non è proprio che siccome non piace a te
> debba per forza essere un coglionazzo
> magri lo è per te
> magari per altri no
> o non è possibile?


allora dimmi cosa ti piace di peter pan... io un adolescente a capo di un branco di bambini lo considero un coglionazzo anche per un personaggio inventato


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> allora dimmi cosa ti piace di peter pan... io un adolescente a capo di un branco di bambini lo considero un coglionazzo anche per un personaggio inventato


Sai, non ci riesco  proprio a vedere la coglionaggine in questo. a meno che non vogliamo definirlo tale ... per partito preso, solo perché ci è antipatico.
ma allora diciamo che ci sta sulle palle non che è un coglionazzo.
per me resta un grande: anzi, mi piace proprio il fatto che sia un adolesente a capo di un gruppo di bambini.
Buonanotte


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non è proprio che siccome non piace a te
> debba per forza essere un coglionazzo
> magri lo è per te
> magari per altri no
> o non è possibile?


rock
se hai una figlia femmina
aspetta che cresca

e poi lo vedrai con occhi diversi

ma il coccodrillo era mitico


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni bambino si sceglie la fiaba che gli serve in quel momento per ragioni che non sa e che nulla hanno a che fare con nostre valutazioni adulte.


ma certo la mia e' una considerazione personale da adulta... non credo sbarella peecepisca la coglionaggine


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma certo la mia e' una considerazione personale da adulta... non credo sbarella peecepisca la coglionaggine


 Peter Pan vola ...e questo fa dimenticare tutto ...il resto è gioco.
La versione di Spielberg è meravigliosa!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Sai, non ci riesco  proprio a vedere la coglionaggine in questo. a meno che non vogliamo definirlo tale ... per partito preso, solo perché ci è antipatico.
> ma allora diciamo che ci sta sulle palle non che è un coglionazzo.
> per me resta un grande: anzi, mi piace proprio il fatto che sia un adolesente a capo di un gruppo di bambini.
> Buonanotte


hai fatto un discorso peefettamente inutile... potrei dire le stesse cose pee la tua presa di posizione LOL


----------



## Lettrice (23 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Peter Pan vola ...e questo fa dimenticare tutto ...il resto è gioco.
> La versione di Spielberg è meravigliosa!


sai che non ho mai visto interamente Hook?


----------



## Old matilde (23 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> allora dimmi cosa ti piace di peter pan... io un adolescente a capo di un branco di bambini lo considero un coglionazzo anche per un personaggio inventato


nel mondo dei ciechi il guercio è Rè


----------



## Old sperella (23 Giugno 2009)

mai visto Peter Pan ...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

l'ho visto solo una volta ma solo l'idea che volasse via coi bambini nell'isola che non c'è mi piaceva.
Campanellina mi stava sui cojoni ma lui no.
Il capitano uncino è un mito!
vi ricordate che bello quell'album di bennato sulla fiaba di peter pan??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non è proprio che siccome non piace a te
> debba per forza essere un coglionazzo
> magri lo è per te
> magari per altri no
> o non è possibile?


 io l'ho conosciuto da adulta....mi dà l'idea che si possa continuare a sognare. Ma tu sei grande rock....devi crescere, niente peter pan....su


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io l'ho conosciuto da adulta....mi dà l'idea che si possa continuare a sognare. Ma tu sei grande rock....devi crescere, niente peter pan....su


infatti il problema e' da adulti... non mi aspetto che mia figlia trovi il comportamento di peter pan fastidioso o campanellino una scemina dispettosa...


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> infatti il problema e' da adulti... non mi aspetto che mia figlia trovi il comportamento di peter pan fastidioso o campanellino una scemina dispettosa...


te l'appoggio!!
lapidiamo campanellino e strappiamo le palle a peter pan


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

comunque quando fa notare a wendy che le ragazze parlano troopo e le ordina di continuare a cucire l avrei preso a calci in culo


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> infatti il problema e' da adulti... non mi aspetto che mia figlia trovi il comportamento di peter pan fastidioso o campanellino una scemina dispettosa...


Bhè raga, da adulti io allora vorrei strappare le unghie e le sopracciglia anche a biancaneve (coglionazza incredibile ) e  alla bella addormentata dei miei...
non le reggo proprio..


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Bhè raga, da adulti io allora vorrei strappare le unghie e le sopracciglia anche a biancaneve (coglionazza incredibile ) e  alla bella addormentata dei miei...
> non le reggo proprio..


non ci sono ancora arrivata a loro


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> non ci sono ancora arrivata a loro


a parte cenerentola che ha un senso (per campà ti devi da' da fa') biancaneve non ha nessun senso..e la bella addormentata ..lo dice la parola stessa...una ritardata che aspetta il principe merita dormire a vita


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi e' mai piaciuto, ma ora che mia figlia si e' fissata con campanellino e sono costretta a rivederlo, lo trovo ancora piu' detestabile!
> 
> Che razza di stronzetto circondato da stronzette...


Concordo... un fighettino detestabile. Ma d'altronde gli unici personaggi simpatici delle favole sono i cattivi... la strega, l'orco, il lupo cattivo!


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte cenerentola che ha un senso (per campà ti devi da' da fa') biancaneve non ha nessun senso..e la bella addormentata ..lo dice la parola stessa...una ritardata che aspetta il principe merita dormire a vita


infatti la parodia dei personaggi classici delle favole in shrek e' fenomenale!

alla fine i piu'  decente e'l'orco


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

a me stava sul culissimo anche alice nel paese delle meraviglie.
drogheida dei miei..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> infatti la parodia dei personaggi classici delle favole in shrek e' fenomenale!
> 
> alla fine i piu'  decente e'l'orco


per me una delle fiabe più sensate ed intelligenti è bambi.
Terribile parodia della vita.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Bhè raga, da adulti io allora vorrei strappare le unghie e le sopracciglia anche a biancaneve (coglionazza incredibile ) e alla bella addormentata dei miei...
> non le reggo proprio..


lascia stare Disney allora

se prendi di mira le loro ***** in carne ed ossa (soprattutto la bella addormentata) si esce insieme e si fa una strage

invece la bella e la bestia bisognerebbe integrarla o bruciarla
o si dice chiaro chiaro alle bambine che 
è vero che se ti smazzi la bestia può diventare un principe
ma dopo un po' ritorna bestia
e lì finisce
(principe non ci torna più,
neanche se risistemi tutto il castello con un braccio legato dietro la schiena, saltellando su una gamba sola e canticchiando la tosca in sanscrito)

oppure è controproducente fargli credere che la trasformazione in principe sia definitiva


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lascia stare Disney allora
> 
> se prendi di mira le loro ***** in carne ed ossa (soprattutto la bella addormentata) si esce insieme e si fa una strage
> 
> ...


effettivamente la storia del principe azzurro ha sp uttanato le aspettative di parecchie  bambine nel corso della storia...

anche hansel e gretel è terribile...i genitori erano dei gran bei pezzi di merda


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lascia stare Disney allora
> 
> se prendi di mira le loro ***** in carne ed ossa (soprattutto la bella addormentata) si esce insieme e si fa una strage
> 
> ...


pero' difficilmente i bambini avveetono tutto questo... le favole hanno ppsitivismo ad oltranza in un certo senso educativo... mica si puo' farli crrscere gia' con la puzza di merda tipica delle relazioni adulte?


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me una delle fiabe più sensate ed intelligenti è *bambi.*
> Terribile parodia della vita.


http://www.stefanodisegni.it/Vignette.aspx?comicID=52


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.stefanodisegni.it/Vignette.aspx?comicID=52


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.stefanodisegni.it/Vignette.aspx?comicID=52


 


MITICO!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> hai fatto un discorso peefettamente inutile... potrei dire le stesse cose pee la tua presa di posizione LOL


 
A ben vedere   
si, hai ragione: ho fatto i capricci


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Peter Pan è sempre stato antipatico pure a me, ma il messaggio nella storia c'è. Purtroppo come capita spesso viene frainteso o modellato a piacere. 
Il mito dell'eterno bambino è stato usato più volte per giustificare l'imbecillità, mentre il vero messaggio è che è necessario conservare in sè lo spirito curioso e puro della giovane età per non rischiare di rimanere schiacciati dalle responsabilità dell'essere adulti.
Non quindi rimanere irresponsabili, faciloni, trasognati, non gustificare le proprie fesserie, ma mitigare il peso spesso amaro della vita, che comunque è un fardello che va portato, con lo zucchero dei sogni.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Peter Pan è sempre stato antipatico pure a me, ma il messaggio nella storia c'è. Purtroppo come capita spesso viene frainteso o modellato a piacere.
> Il mito dell'eterno bambino è stato usato più volte per giustificare l'imbecillità, mentre il vero messaggio è che è necessario conservare in sè lo spirito curioso e puro della giovane età per non rischiare di rimanere schiacciati dalle responsabilità dell'essere adulti.
> Non quindi rimanere irresponsabili, faciloni, trasognati, non gustificare le proprie fesserie, ma mitigare il peso spesso amaro della vita, che comunque è un fardello che va portato, con lo zucchero dei sogni.


mi tocca quotare il racchione


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Peter Pan è sempre stato antipatico pure a me, ma il messaggio nella storia c'è. Purtroppo come capita spesso viene frainteso o modellato a piacere.
> Il mito dell'eterno bambino è stato usato più volte per giustificare l'imbecillità, mentre il vero messaggio è che è necessario conservare in sè lo spirito curioso e puro della giovane età per non rischiare di rimanere schiacciati dalle responsabilità dell'essere adulti.
> *Non quindi rimanere irresponsabili, faciloni, trasognati, non gustificare le proprie fesserie, ma mitigare il peso spesso amaro della vita, che comunque è un fardello che va portato, con lo zucchero dei sogni*.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi tocca quotare il racchione


Continuo a dire che mi manca la faccina che si alita sulle unghie e le lucida sul bavero


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

io odiavo a morte dolce remi, ma mi piaceva capitan harlock


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io odiavo a morte dolce remi, ma mi piaceva capitan harlock


capitan harlock lo adoravo.
dolce remi era tenero, povera bestiolina


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io odiavo a morte dolce remi, ma mi piaceva *capitan harlock*


 
Capitan Harlock è stato il mio primo grande amore!


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> capitan harlock lo adoravo.
> dolce remi era tenero, povera bestiolina


 
Du' balle, come Candy Candy...una manica di sfigati


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

a me piaceva un sacco pisellino, il figlio di braccio di ferro e olivia.
e mi piaceva ancora di più poldo, quello che si abboffava di panini


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Du' balle, come Candy Candy...una manica di sfigati


e quella stronza cul contento di heidi?
l'avrei fatta volare giù dal burrone


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me piaceva un sacco pisellino, il figlio di braccio di ferro e olivia.
> e mi piaceva ancora di più poldo, quello che si abboffava di panini


 
Ma Pisellino era il Figlio di Braccio di ferro e Olivia? Ma se non erano neanche sposati!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me piaceva un sacco pisellino, il figlio di braccio di ferro e olivia.
> e mi piaceva ancora di più poldo, quello che si abboffava di panini



a me pisellino stava sul chez
mi piaceva il geppo il diavoletto e il signor bonaventura


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quella stronza cul contento di heidi?
> l'avrei fatta volare giù dal burrone


 
Heidi mi piaceva, invece...sarà che mi sarebbe piaciuto vivere sulle montagne e mangiare pane e formaggio tutti i giorni...chi se lo ricorda un cartone animato dal titolo "occhi di gatto"? tre sorelle ladre, una più bella dell'altra...per un attimo ho deciso che da grande avrei fatto la ladra anch'io per girare con la tutina di lycra fuxia...


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me pisellino stava sul chez
> mi piaceva il *geppo il diavoletto e il signor bonaventura*


 
? mai visti


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Vilcoyote, Silvestro e la Pantera Rosa


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma Pisellino era il Figlio di Braccio di ferro e Olivia? Ma se non erano neanche sposati!


figlio del peccato fu


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Heidi mi piaceva, invece...sarà che mi sarebbe piaciuto vivere sulle montagne e mangiare pane e formaggio tutti i giorni...chi se lo ricorda un cartone animato dal titolo "occhi di gatto"? tre sorelle ladre, una più bella dell'altra...per un attimo ho deciso che da grande avrei fatto la ladra anch'io per girare con la tutina di lycra fuxia...


occhi di gatto era bellissima la sigla.
heidi faceva cagare lei e i saluti delle caprette


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Non ho mai capito perchè, ma a quell'epoca non esistevano quasi i genitori.
Pisellino era nipote di Popeye, come Qui, Quo E Qua per Paperino e questo per zio Paperone


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> ? mai visti


erano giornalini non cartoni


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Heidy mi ha sempre stuzzicato l'istinto omicida, come quasi tutti i personaggi dei cartoon giapponesi.


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Heidy mi ha sempre stuzzicato l'istinto omicida, come quasi tutti i personaggi dei cartoon giapponesi.


dov'è l'istinto omicida di Heidy ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> erano giornalini non cartoni


 B.C, Sturmtruppen, Alan Ford, La Compagnia della Forca e Lupo Alberto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> dov'è l'istinto omicida di Heidy ?


Il suo non lo so, parlo del mio.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> dov'è l'istinto omicida di Heidy ?



stordita , l'istinto omicida è di alce...
comunque anche dumbo mi faceva piangere come una vite tagliata. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








era bellissimo.


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il suo non lo so, parlo del mio.
















   che pirla , ho letto male


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *B.C,* Sturmtruppen, Alan Ford, La Compagnia della Forca e Lupo Alberto.
























 mitico!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> c*he pirla *, ho letto male


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> stordita , l'istinto omicida è di alce...
> comunque anche dumbo mi faceva piangere come una vite tagliata.
> 
> 
> ...


sì ho visto che l'hai citato stamattina


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sì ho visto che l'hai citato stamattina



erano davvero crudeli le fiabe di walt disney....
hansel  e gretel terribile
le scarpette rosse pure...
ce n'erano alcune davvero crudeli e cattive


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Vilcoyote,* Silvestro e la Pantera Rosa


 
Willycoyote (non si diceva così? Boh) mi piaceva tantissimo, faceva morire dal ridere anche se era uno sfigato


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mitico!


Purtroppo non si trovano più in giro, nemmeno nei mercatini, ed i collezionisti (non so perchè) li snobbano. Bah!


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> erano davvero crudeli le fiabe di walt disney....
> hansel e gretel terribile
> le scarpette rosse pure...
> ce n'erano alcune davvero crudeli e cattive


la maggior parte delle fiabe sono nate come strumento per insegnare la sopravvivenza ai bambini in epoche dove vivere era davvero difficile e crudele.


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> erano davvero crudeli le fiabe di walt disney....
> hansel  e gretel terribile
> le scarpette rosse pure...
> ce n'erano alcune davvero crudeli e cattive


io ricordo le fiabe su mc , e quella che mi metteva più ansia era H.e Gretel ...sopratutto quando si scaricavano le pile e la voce del narratore rallentava paurosamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Sono cresciuta con i cartoni giappo e anche quelli erano belli cattivi , anche perchè spesso erano dedicati ad un pubblico adolescente e a noi in Italia venivano propinati per i bambini .  



Ve la ricordate Lamù ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Willycoyote (non si diceva così? Boh) mi piaceva tantissimo, faceva morire dal ridere anche se era uno sfigato


Sfigato ma ingegnoso.
Mio figlio ed un suo amico stavano discutendo qualche giorno fa sull'idea di fondare la A.C.M.E.
Provo un certo timore al pensiero.........


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo non si trovano più in giro, nemmeno nei mercatini, ed i collezionisti (non so perchè) li snobbano. Bah!


pensa che cambiando un mobile ho dovuto spostare settimana scorsa una libreria in cui  ne ho ritrovati  ben 3 due però sul sire. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Il primo l'ho divorato in mezz'ora.
hai provato on line?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Du' balle, come Candy Candy...una manica di sfigati


ti quoto


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> occhi di gatto era bellissima la sigla.
> heidi faceva cagare lei e i saluti delle caprette


heidi era come remì e candy
era bellissima la sigla di heidi rifatta da dado

il più diarroico comunque era sampei (credo)
quello che aveva la mania della persca del pesce gatto
un non senso assoluto


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> B.C, Sturmtruppen, Alan Ford, La Compagnia della Forca e Lupo Alberto.


e cattivik


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e cattivik


 

Io adoravo Diabolik e Lupin...volevo un fidanzato come loro...insomma, mi piacciono i ladri


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io adoravo Diabolik e Lupin...volevo un fidanzato come loro...insomma, mi piacciono i ladri


ecco lupin era un altro sttonzetto ma aveva un suo fascino


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ecco lupin era un altro sttonzetto ma aveva un suo fascino


 
mai stronzo come Pete pan, però, cacchiarola !
sempre pensato anch'io ....


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ecco lupin era un altro sttonzetto ma aveva un suo fascino


io lo amavo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Lupin  è stata la prima parola che ho scritto correttamente


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Heidi mi piaceva, invece...sarà che mi sarebbe piaciuto vivere sulle montagne e mangiare pane e formaggio tutti i giorni...chi se lo ricorda un cartone animato dal titolo "occhi di gatto"? tre sorelle ladre, una più bella dell'altra...per un attimo ho deciso che da grande avrei fatto la ladra anch'io per girare con la tutina di lycra fuxia...


 son tre sorelle che han fatto un patto....ooo occhi di gatto


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> mai stronzo come Pete pan, però, cacchiarola !
> sempre pensato anch'io ....


no e' solo che peter pan non ha nessun fascino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io ricordo le fiabe su mc , e quella che mi metteva più ansia era H.e Gretel ...sopratutto quando si scaricavano le pile e la voce del narratore rallentava paurosamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 una gran gnocca...e gigi la trottola? quello che impazziva per le mutandine bianche...e jenny la tennista, mago pancione, cybernella


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> mai stronzo come Pete pan, però, cacchiarola !
> sempre pensato anch'io ....


che c.azzo di firma ti sei messo?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> no e' solo che peter pan non ha nessun fascino


la pianti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








accontenti di vincere, non pretendere di stravincere .... E' poco sportivo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che c.azzo di firma ti sei messo?


 
Una cosa allegra
per vecchi come me
tu ancor facevi la pupù nel vasino all'epoca

ps Conoscendoti, dirai che già la facevi nell tazza a tre mesi


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io ricordo le fiabe su mc , e quella che mi metteva più ansia era H.e Gretel ...sopratutto quando si scaricavano le pile e la voce del narratore rallentava paurosamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ataru moroboshi era un altro bel coglionazzo


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ataru moroboshi era un altro bel coglionazzo


non per nulla il mio cane si chiama come lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mendo era un figo però


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> una gran gnocca...e gigi la trottola? quello che impazziva per le mutandine bianche...e jenny la tennista, mago pancione, cybernella


gg la trottola faceva ridere , mago pancione dev'essere noiosissimo rivisto ora !
Bellissima Rensie , fa scompisciare


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Una cosa allegra
> per vecchi come me
> tu ancor facevi la pupù nel vasino all'epoca
> 
> ps Conoscendoti, dirai che già la facevi nell tazza a tre mesi


mamma' mi ha tolto il pannolino a 22 mesi e avevo il vasino a paperella
 OT: alza il braccino


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non per nulla il mio cane si chiama come lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> ataru moroboshi era un altro bel coglionazzo


 
Leggete manga?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non per nulla il mio cane si chiama come lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi piaceva remsi (?) la strega... e anche il tizii era parecchio figo


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> mi piaceva remsi (?) la strega... e anche il tizii era parecchio figo


sìì Rensie, leggi su , è troppo carino anche rivisto ! Lui era Paul


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2009)

Vi va bene che oggi sono di fretta ...così vi risparmiate un trattato sul valore delle fiabe per i bambini. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però consiglio a tutte le mamme e a tutti i papà (almeno, ma è stupendo per tutti) la lettura de Il mondo incantato di B. B.  

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.ilgiardinodeilibri.it/libri/__il_mondo_incantato.php


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Leggete manga?


yes


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vi va bene che oggi sono di fretta ...così vi risparmiate un trattato sul valore delle fiabe per i bambini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con calma poi ce lo spieghi ! A me non le hanno mai raccontate ( salvo i nastri dai miei la domenica ) , che mi son persa ?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vi va bene che oggi sono di fretta ...così vi risparmiate un trattato sul valore delle fiabe per i bambini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brigitte bardot?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

ma paul e nina? con quel cazzo di orsacchiotto terribile


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

ma che cazzo di cartoni vedevate?
non ne conosco mezzo


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cazzo di cartoni vedevate?
> non ne conosco mezzo


idem
mai sentiti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> con calma poi ce lo spieghi ! A me non le hanno mai raccontate ( salvo i nastri dai miei la domenica ) , che mi son persa ?


 Sinteticamente: forniscono strumenti per affrontare i conflitti interiori.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma paul e nina? con quel cazzo di orsacchiotto terribile


 quello con lo yoyo che faceva la scala e loro entravano in un mondo fantastico?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vi va bene che oggi sono di fretta ...così vi risparmiate un trattato sul valore delle fiabe per i bambini.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io sono a favore delle favole tutte... alla fine insegnano che le difficolta' si superano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2009)

Ditemi la vostra fiaba preferita e vi dirò chi siete . 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..meglio in privé...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..però non ora.
E' stupefacente!
Però non vanno confuse le fiabe con altri tipi di racconti anche di letteratura per l'infanzia


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinteticamente: forniscono strumenti per affrontare i conflitti interiori.


mi spiego molte cose allora


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinteticamente: forniscono strumenti per affrontare i conflitti interiori.


 
ma quelle greche e latine non avevano il fine di far trarr 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e una morale?


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che cazzo di cartoni vedevate?
> non ne conosco mezzo


siamo la generazione dopo la tua , fine anni 70 ;-)


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quello con lo yoyo che faceva la scala e loro entravano in un mondo fantastico?


proprio quello


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



sperella ha detto:


> siamo la generazione dopo la tua , fine anni 70 ;-)


 
la generazione dopo la sua è fine anni 50 

	
	
		
		
	


	





opps


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma quelle greche e latine non avevano il fine di far trarr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quelle sono favole e non fiabe.
Non ti consiglio la lettura in proposito di Propp :nuke 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   erò puoi saperne qualcosa con Wiki...


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma paul e nina? con quel cazzo di orsacchiotto terribile


Sì ! Carino anche quello .
E' molto bello anche Huck e Jim


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Sì ! Carino anche quello .
> E' molto bello anche Huck e Jim


 hurrycane polymar...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> siamo la generazione dopo la tua , fine anni 70 ;-)













venuti su a cartoni giappa, bleah


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quelle sono favole e non fiabe.
> Non ti consiglio la lettura in proposito di Propp :nuke
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vero: pensa tu con quanta disivoltura utilizziamo vocaboli inappropriati.
Invero ho sempre chiamato favole anche le fiabe.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Sì ! Carino anche quello .
> E' molto bello anche Huck e Jim


si ma anche conan 

	
	
		
		
	


	





tutte le sere canto la canzone di conan a mia figlia porrlla


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> venuti su a cartoni giappa, bleah


no dai , erano bellissimi .
Abbandoni , robottoni e omosessualità a gogo . 
Siamo venuti su proprio bene


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Giugno 2009)

*....*



sperella ha detto:


> no dai , erano bellissimi .
> Abbandoni , robottoni e omosessualità a gogo .
> Siamo venuti su proprio bene


Dove?


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> hurrycane polymar...


sìì !!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Lettrice ha detto:


> si ma anche conan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E fai benissimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , è troppo bella ! 
Le farai vedere anche i cartoni della ns generazione ?
E tu Emma ?


----------



## Old sperella (24 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Dove?


Lady Oscar , principessa Zaffiro , in seguito Ranma1/2 ( dell'autrice di Lum )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sìì !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mio figlio guarda i classici disney...la banda disney e shark tale,  shreck...ma ha un dbeole per pipocchio


----------



## Lettrice (24 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sìì !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


al momento e'  troppo piccola non li capirebbe... conan vorrei farglielo vadere... al momento ii guardo avatar


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mio figlio guarda i classici disney...la banda disney e shark tale,  shreck...ma ha un dbeole per pipocchio



anche a me pipocchio garbava


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me pipocchio garbava


 
devo dire che Pinocchio versione disney è stupendo.
Ancora attualissimo (le scene iniziali con il ballo dei cucù e degli orologi ....)


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ogni bambino si sceglie la fiaba che gli serve in quel momento per ragioni che non sa e che nulla hanno a che fare con nostre valutazioni adulte.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e cattivik


fico.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2009)

*lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Io adoravo Diabolik e Lupin...volevo un fidanzato come loro...insomma, mi piacciono i ladri


pureamme'


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2009)

ve lo ricordate il telefilm di kiss me licia?
madò che banda di sfigati


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ve lo ricordate il telefilm di kiss me licia?
> madò che banda di sfigati


ho rimosso 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma mirko il bello dei bee hive non lo vogliamo citare


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ve lo ricordate il telefilm di kiss me licia?
> madò che banda di sfigati


lui lavorava da noi in fiera.
Un ragazzo veramente carino e simpatico..un po' fighetta ma simpatico


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ho rimosso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quello con il ciuffo fuxia?


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lui lavorava da noi in fiera.
> Un ragazzo veramente carino e simpatico..un po' fighetta ma simpatico


ma come li avevano conciati, poracci...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma come li avevano conciati, poracci...



però a distanza di anni devi vedere le hostess più gnocche della fiera come se lo pappavano con gli occhi


----------

